
Judge Alsup Denies Oracle's JMOL [pdf] - ktRolster
http://arstechnica.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/order.denying.motions.pdf
======
Tomte
I stopped reading at some point, but it seems to be an excellently written and
argued text.

The argument is precise and "lawyerly", yet, the tone is conversational.
Nothing like people commonly expect court documents.

But US judges do have a tradition of writing pleasantly, sometimes even
humorously.

